# 8K video plays on 8K tv?



## Bennymiata (Apr 19, 2021)

I have an 8K tv and I will be getting an R5 soon and I was wondering if you can play 8K video direct from the R5 to the tv?
Obviously I will need an appropriate cable etc.
Has anyone tried it?


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 19, 2021)

Bennymiata said:


> I have an 8K tv and I will be getting an R5 soon and I was wondering if you can play 8K video direct from the R5 to the tv?
> Obviously I will need an appropriate cable etc.
> Has anyone tried it?


No, the HDMI port on the R5 doesn't support 8k output and the R5 also can't pretend to be a regular USB drive. I think the only option is that your TV speaks PTP. Another option would be to use a usb card to read the SD/CFe from your TV.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 19, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> No, the HDMI port on the R5 doesn't support 8k output and the R5 also can't pretend to be a regular USB drive. I think the only option is that your TV speaks PTP. Another option would be to use a usb card to read the SD/CFe from your TV.


I'd start with you TV. What type of 8K input does it accept, what format? I'd plan at a minimum on converting the file type to a supported one. A video virtually always benefits from editing.


----------

